# Google- Time for New York State to Pass the Restroom Access Act - Huffington Post



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Time for New York State to Pass the Restroom Access Act*
*Huffington Post*
This law requires retail establishments that do not have a public restroom to allow people with inflammatory bowel disease, *irritable bowel syndrome*, other chronic conditions, and pregnant women access to employee restrooms. Twelve other states have *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

